# Another "GOTCHA"- type Lure . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like there is another "GOTCHA-type" lure on the market . . .

Has anyone seen or tried the Hurricane "LIVEWIRE RIPPER" ?

It comes in heavier weights than Gotcha's, too ( 1/2 oz - 2 oz ) and has a "CUPPED" face . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/sch/Fishing/1492/i.html?_from=R40&_sop=15&_nkw=livewire+ripper*

Tight Lines !


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a pretty obvious knock off, but they're cheap on Amazon, so I just might have to try one out.


----------

